# PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. August 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Die Gamescom 2015 und Intels Skylake-Launch, das waren die beiden Themen, die in der vergangenen Arbeitswoche im absoluten Mittelpunkt standen. Da Intel den Launch auf die Spielemesse im schönen Köln verlegte, durfte auch unser Birdman erstmalig die rheinische Messeluft schnuppern. Währenddessen schwitzte der Rest der Truppe trotz Klimaanlage im Fürther Redaktionsbüro. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ach, Raff ist (vor)letzte Woche 30 geworden?

Dann an der Stelle mal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch vom Forenalki, den das gleiche Schicksal sogar schon 2 Tage früher ereilt hat (und ja, da wurde auch gelötet...). 

Ich hätte da ja in einer Nacht und Nebel-Aktion bei der 3dfx-Tasse den Strich vom "d" oben per Edding geschwärzt und es zur 30fx Tasse ummodelliert.


----------



## Oromis16 (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Alles gute nachträglich


----------



## Vhailor (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Alles Gute nachträglich !
(ist mir schon in der Print aufgefallen, dass Raff entsprechend "gereift" ist)

Das ist dann wohl das Jahr der 30er. 85 ist nunmal der beste Jahrgang


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Allet jute denne. Na durfte der Herr da ordentlich fegen? Ab jetzt könnte das Öl für Olaf in Reichweite gelangen für die persönliche Kantenglättung


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ab jetzt könnte das Öl für Olaf in Reichweite gelangen für die persönliche Kantenglättung



Super Idee! Das könnte man für die "älteren" PCGHX-Mitglieder durchaus auf den Markt bringen... also ich würds kaufen. 
Das beste an der Gesichtskantenglättung: für die nächsten 2 Jahre ist gesorgt! Erst dann muss zur äußerst intensiven 64x-Lotion gegriffen werden die bis zur Rente reicht. 

Produktvorschlag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1:
Bei den Grakas könnte es sich um eine GeForce 256 (vorne), Kyro I oder II (in der Tüte rechts) und eine Radeon 7500 (grün, hinten) handeln.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Danke für das Beileid. 

chiller, ich sag's nur ungern, aber: daneben. Tipp: Jahr 2000, das Who-is-who.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Also bei den Karten hätte ich auf ne 8500XT getippt (hinten, grün... wäre aber etwas zu spät?) und das braune... die einzige Karte die ich erinnere mit braunem PCB war ne RivaTNT (2?).
Beim Who-is-Who für das Jahr 2000 hätte ich aber eher nen NV15 (GeForce2 irgendwas) erwartet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Geforce 2 stimmt schon mal – aber welche und wie viele? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## DerFoehn (9. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Von mir dann auch mal alles Gute nachträglich. Wo gibts die Lotion zu kaufen?


----------



## _chiller_ (10. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Danke für das Beileid.
> 
> chiller, ich sag's nur ungern, aber: daneben. Tipp: Jahr 2000, das Who-is-who.
> 
> ...


Hm, das in der Tüte sollte eine Karte von Hercules sein, abgesehen von der Kyro II kann es dann ja nur noch eine GeForce 2 sein. Die hintere Karte stammt von ATi, die Radeon 7500 und 8500 kamen allerdings erst 2001. Entsprechend müsste es sich um die Ur-Radeon (R100) handeln. Die vordere Karte stammt auf jeden Fall von Asus, das wird dann wohl auch eine GF2 sein.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. August 2015)

*AW: PCGH-Redakteure auf der Gamescom, Carsten mit Retro-RAM und Raff lüftet das Geheimnis um sein Alter - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Sehr gut.  Ich löse mal auf:


3dfx Voodoo 5 5500 (2 × 32 MiB SDR-SDRAM) 
Ati Radeon 256 (32 MiB DDR-SDRAM) 
Asus/Nvidia Geforce 2 GTS (32 MiB DDR-SGRAM) 
Hercules/Nvidia Geforce 2 Ti (64 MiB DDR-SDRAM) – zur Simulation einer GF2 Ultra, die ich nicht fand 
MfG,
Raff


----------

